

Alternatives to Showing Photos on Twitter - barce
http://www.codebelay.com/blog/2012/12/10/3-alternatives-to-showing-photos-on-twitter-after-the-instagram-yank/

======
jmathai
Sorta lost me with these two bits.

Via.Me* is hands down the best for power users that need to post images to
both Twitter and Facebook. Your photos also show up Pinterest-like on the
app’s web page for leisurely desktop viewing. Below is Via.Me in a Twitter
card.

* Disclosure: I work on the API at Via.Me.

I mean, why even?

------
g-garron
pinterest?

~~~
barce
Yes, I think it would be great if Twitter would let us know which major apps
use Twitter cards and which don't.

